
Show HN: AI based automatic quizzes generation - itsquiz
http://demo.itsquiz.ai/
======
yeshivadan
Very cool. One thing, when typing "hi, my name is yeshivadan." it correctly
asks "what is my name." When i type "hi, my name is joshua dan" it asks "who
is my name."

~~~
itsquiz
Hi! Thanks for your feedback. This is an alpha version and everything is gonna
be much better in the new release which is expected on Jan 7. If you're
interested, subscribe here [https://itsquiz.ai/](https://itsquiz.ai/) to be
notified of the launch.

